# Just bought my first lgd



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay so I've been reading and reading on livestock guardian dogs for a while now. Last night I bought a great pyrenees. She's 5 months old and has been with goats and chickens with her mom and sisters. There goats are free ranged since they lived about 5 miles off a county road and have no neighbors. I watched with the goats and she was doing great. Making sure they didn't go anywhere alone. She's already killed some coyotes by herself which I thought was a great sign. Her mother was very protective of the property and so where they. We had to be introduced before entering. What's the best steps on introducing her to my Herd. I do have two week old babies I'm worried about. But I can separate them from her. I'm going to start with simple commands today and teaching her the boundaries.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good for you! CONGRATS! Also, great breed choice for an LGD--we have two adult Pyrs(as well as seven brand new pups!!!) and they are the best!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in love with her! Only a few hours of being in the pasture she started chasing after the stays in our neighborhood and turning around the herd if they get too close to the side of the fence that is close to my neighbors house. She seems to be bonding to me more than the goats. I haven't given her much attention just praised her when she did what she was supposed to do.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She sounds like a very smart and wonderful dog, and once again, CONGRATS!

oh yeah and I would really like to see pics of her!!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Amazing! We love our Great Pyrs, we have an 8 month old and a 3 month old. The 8 month old is a female (Cooper) and she is very protective. The little dude is still learning. Sounds like you got a keeper!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a keeper  she decided that people are more important than the goats and almost attacked one if my goats fortunately I stopped her in time. She was trying to protect me as my goat was jumping on me. I did however get a 3 month old male pyrenees recently. He's in the most secure pen I have with 6 goats ranging from 3 weeks old to 6 years old and all different types of temperament and he is just fabulous. We named him itus after the Greek God of protection and safety. I rehome my female to a pet home. I can't wait to see him grow up! He's doing great already!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Aw...  how sad. Well, remember spending times with them is never a bad thing, they need human and goat interactions. I would suggest that they sleep outside with the goats from the times they come home, that's what we did. And the goats WILL hit him, but only for a few weeks to test him out. And other than that, leave them with the goats and you can still love on him and be fine! Great pict BTW


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Our female is the big one (Cooper) and our male is the younger one (Ranger) they work good together and by themselves!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've heard people tell me never to give him attention and some say it won't hurt to love on them. I'm going to give him attention because I don't want to end up with a huge dog who is not comfortable with me. Even now I can love on him but after about 5 minutes it's enough and he heads back to the goats. I also have different ages of chickens in the pen with him. He's done great so far and just likes to follow the goats and chicken around. Yours are so gorgeous! Our little pups are the same age!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Aw that's awesome. The little boy is still struggling with the whole "watching" thing. During the day he sleeps but come nightfall he's on point. So we still work with him. He still has a long way to go! Lol. And yours sound awesome, it's nice to sleep peacefully at night knowing their is always someone guarding your livestock!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

He's so sweet-looking!! 
I'm sorry about your first one, sounds like she is a better Person Guardian Dog! Do not be afraid to show him some loving and petting! Ours get petted and loved on all the time and they have never let anything get in with our animals to harm them, in fact, once my baby goat got out of the fence and the neighbors dog started coming at her and our male GP scared him away--from the other side of the fence!
Anyway, good luck with your guy!! I hope he does well!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's an update on him. The goats love him and he loves them. They do wonderful together. One of my babies just bounces on him and I know that must hurt. But he lays there. I've only had one problem with him he eats hay. Or at least acts like it. He just wastes my alfalfa . I'm going to have to somehow doggy proof it. He's gotten huge too. When he stands up his feet rests on my shoulders. I'm 5'5 so it's not like I'm tall but he's still pretty big! We name him itus who was a Greek God of protection and safety. So the name fits his job. Here's my sweet boy. He's now taller then my ND girls.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I had to get created and chain everyone where they can only reach their food. They took his food everyday and he'd let them.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Put an egg or two in his food. Mix well. It keeps goats out but he will love it and it makes his coat shiny and healthy!


BNR


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

*opinion*

she may still be "KEEPER" you have to allow her to establish her "RANK" in your herd. I have had my female GP for about 2 yrs now and she will kinda bully the lower ranking goats just as my herd queen does. At times my GP will growl and run off the lower ranking goats when I enter the pen. but very rarely will my GP get into a confrontatiton with my herd QUEEN. At the end of the day everyone including my GP is one big family that loves and protects each other to the fullest! Give your girl a little more time before you give up on her. All relationships and families have disagreements, and scawbles from time to time. They will work it out with time. Be patient.
BEST OF LUCK!


----------

